# Working @ Xmas?



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Just wondering which poor souls are having to work over Xmas?

We finish tomoorow lunchtime and then back in on 2nd Jan


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Dont people want to look round houses over the Xmas break? :roll:

Technically I am covering over the break but in reality I dont expect to have to do anything


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

For the first time in twenty years I am off allover Christmas,finished on Tuesday back on 2nd January


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Working 12 hour days 23rd/24th 12 hour nights 25th/26th I hope they dont expect me to do much


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Finish today then back on New years eve for a morning only


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Finish today and back on the 2nd


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

finishing tomorrow lunchtime starting back again on the 7th jan 

i work for myself 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Finish at 2pm today back on the 7th.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

last day today, then the 2nd for me too 

Technically contactable though, but I don't see it happening as all the business partners are out on holidays too!!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Last day tomorrow (morning only). Back on the 2nd till the 4th them off Skiing till the 13th :twisted: :twisted: so back to work on the 14th


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Was on call all over Xmas last year! This year im freeee!!

As of yesterday am on Holiday until 7th Jan


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Finish tomorrow, back on the 2nd. Off on the 14th for 2 weeks in Mauritius...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Lucky buggers, finish Monday and back in on Thurs, that's advertising for you I suppose, oh and a mean boss..


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

off tomorrow until the 8th Jan whats that noise ? oh must be Jaumeirah beach calling 8)


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

One nightshift tonight (self imposed :wink: ) and that's me till the 7th nightshift. They asked me to work 21st,22nd,23rd,3rd & 4th but I politely declined :wink: . The chiller is stocked, roll on tomorrow


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

This year was to be first Christmas off for 6 years, but an inconsiderate colleague has phoned in 'sick' for the next fortnight so I'm on call from Christmas morning til morning of the 29th - at home, *BUT DRY!!*


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Finished today back on 7th good old building trade.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Finish Monday lunchtime and off until 2nd Jan.
Can't wait to tuck into the Walnuts, Tangerines, Brandy Butter and Yule Log. :? 
*Merry Christmas to everyone.* [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] 
John.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

My last day was 28th Nov. Back in on the 4th Jan. Not bad huh?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Off all of this week and only go back on the 2nd


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

Been off since Monday and its been fanastic, doing nothing watching TV and generally being a lazy sod, Its been fanastic. Don't usually have hardly any time off during the year so this time of year is my downtime. Back to work on the 2nd.

Can I wish all TT'er a Merry Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Finished end of October - back end of Feb'...then again, might be March :wink: 

Have a good Christmas all 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Finished end of October - back end of Feb'...then again, might be March :wink:
> 
> Have a good Christmas all
> 
> Dave


There's always one :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Finished end of October - back end of Feb'...then again, might be March :wink:
> 
> Have a good Christmas all
> 
> Dave


See you some time March April I guess Dave :wink:


----------



## whiteshirt (Jul 19, 2007)

Whats work???? RETIRED!!!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Finish Saturday, back 28th Dec

Hubby finishes tomorrow moring & doesn't go back until 9th Jan, lucky sod!

Happy Christmas one & all


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

Working christmas, boxing day and new years day!! No days off for me just normal 8-5's Someone has to keep all the londoners warm and supplied with hot water!! Just to resist spending my hard earned money on the car...............


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Finished end of October - back end of Feb'...then again, might be March :wink:
> 
> Have a good Christmas all
> 
> Dave


You hibernating for the winter Dave :lol: :wink:

See you in the spring


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

was said:


> off tomorrow until the 8th Jan whats that noise ? oh must be Jaumeirah beach calling 8)


 I might end up there with my gf this year!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Finish 2pm xmas eve [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] , back then on the 2nd 8) roll on ..........

Merry Christmas everyone 

Mark.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Finished yesterday,back on the 2nd-but taking a bunch of lads from our main contractor out on the beers+chinese tomorrow at London Bridge.
Joys of being your own boss 8)


----------

